# Mixing you own 50% methanol / 50% water?



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Is there some special way to make your own 50/50 mix of methanol/water? I know you can just by it pre mixed but it's cheaper to mix your own.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

When you say "special", do you mean how do you proportion it as a 50/50 mix; i.e., by weight or by volume?

You can purchase straight methanol and mix it with distilled water yourself; this is what I do. Methanol is available from fuel suppliers (either shipped to you, or from the pump if you're lucky enough to be near a fuel station/race track that carries it), or on the shelf at your favorite auto parts store (HEET Gas Line Antifreeze).


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

By special I meant, weight or volume. Most places I found online say is by weight.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I mix by weight, and it works out to a water/methanol volume ratio of roughly 44/56.

I mix mine in smaller batches; 102 ounces of *distilled water* with 128 ounces (1 gallon) of *methanol*, which fits conveniently in a 2 or 2-1/2 gallon fuel container. :beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i just mix mine in one gallon jug and half way with meth other half with distilled water good to go. 
Most race/performance shops have methanol also


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

I am not too scientific about this W/M ratio. I just go with a 4 liter jug, I fill 1/2 with methanol and 1/2 with distilled water. Kaboooom.....50/50.


----------



## VR6Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

naemcivic said:


> I am not too scientific about this W/M ratio. I just go with a 4 liter jug, I fill 1/2 with methanol and 1/2 with distilled water. Kaboooom.....50/50.


lmfao 
i think op is talking about methanol weighing more than water 
(p.s idk if methanol weighs more than water was just saying)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

BLSport said:


> I mix by weight, and it works out to a water/methanol volume ratio of roughly 44/56.
> 
> I mix mine in smaller batches; 102 ounces of *distilled water* with 128 ounces (1 gallon) of *methanol*, which fits conveniently in a 2 or 2-1/2 gallon fuel container. :beer:


That's pretty much spot on:

1000kg of pure water @ 4*C = 1 cubic metre
791.30kg of methanol @ 4*C = 1 cubic metre

=h20 is 20.87% more dense than methanol

The mixture above, by volume, uses 20.31% more methanol than water, making the total mixture, by mass, 50/50.


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

methanol is 6.6lb/US gallon, water is 8.33/US gallon. just figure out the percentage you would like to mix.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

naemcivic said:


> methanol is 6.6lb/US gallon, water is 8.33/US gallon. just figure out the percentage you would like to mix.


As stated above 

Your units of measure are a little easier to work with though.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

10bottles of HEET and 1gal of DISTILLED water will give you roughly your 50/50 by weight

Meth= .825oz per fluid oz
Water= 1.04375oz per fluid oz

58.575oz Meth / 59.493oz Water = 49.6% meth/50.4% water 

[email protected]


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

the_q_jet said:


> 10bottles of HEET and 1gal of DISTILLED water will give you roughly your 50/50 by weight
> 
> Meth= .825oz per fluid oz
> Water= 1.04375oz per fluid oz
> ...


Hmmm Thats Good To Know I Jus Installed My Methkit Yesterday And Put In The Gallon I Got From My Buddy .... He Said He Mixed His About 4 Bottles Of Heet To One Gallon Of Water , So looks Like Ill Be Buying Moar Heet For This Batch Im About To Make .... Now What If U Dont Use Water And Use Windshield Washer Fluid Like Ive Heard Of Some People Do


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I just bought a scale and mix even weight. its pretty darn easy.:thumbup:


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

bump from the dead :vampire:

apparently ive been mixing way off.......

I have a 5g jug of m1 methanol and have been mixing 1/2g methanol to 2gallons of distilled h20. I still get a good 20* drop in temps and my AFr goes down to 12.xx on WOT.


----------

